

Why so few enterprise start ups? - gph1
http://www.businessinsider.com/sequoia-capital-jim-goetz-on-enterprise-startups-2012-9

======
mindcrime
Ssssshhh... please don't spread the word about this. We[1] are working very
hard on an enterprise startup, and we'd rather keep all the dosh to ourselves,
thank you.

[1]: <http://www.fogbeam.com>

------
petercooper
They're hard to sell to. While this is a _bit_ of a generalism, you need
someone (or many people) full-time working on relationships and getting in the
door with enterprises. (Not strictly true but a common experience.)

------
sjg007
There are actually quite a few. The reason they don't attract the younger out
of college startup crowd is that the unique problems the enterprise
organizations face are not well known unless you work at a few of them. That's
the big secret. Once you start working, it is harder to transition and leave.
Sometimes you see lower level executive departures to commercialize a
technology that a bigger corp will buy.

~~~
tylermauthe
Fully agree. Either you get sucked into working in Enterprise and have your
Entrepreneurial drive beat out of you, or you never work in Enterprise and
thus cannot relate to their problems.

To an Entrepreneur, Enterprise just seems slow, dusty, old. They don't realize
the power behind the check & balance systems in place and the challenges of
maintaining such a large organization. When you've got 10 people in a boat,
you can keep them all rowing the same way with a drum. When you've got 20,0000
people all in 10-20 different boats, one drum just ain't going to cut it
anymore.

